# Pictures from the May meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Drinda, Bill,

Can you post a picture of the first day of the tank that Luis Navarro setup during the meeting?

And any other meeting pictures would be nice too.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

We'll start a new journal thread on the re-scape.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is the thread with some pxs. Anyone that has more pxs can post in the following thread.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/84144-bills-50g-rescape.html


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i am still working on laceing the 2 clips together it seems the camera only captures 30 mins at a time.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

foreverknight said:


> i am still working on laceing the 2 clips together it seems the camera only captures 30 mins at a time.


less talky talky more worky worky then. :-({|= ha ha kidding... did you just fill the tank, or did you get photos of the members etc...


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i recorded the whole thing with him making it and talking it is an hour long and my prog are not liking piecing it together the way i want. also having to work on the sound a little it didn't record that well.


----------

